# 2011 grad school applicants



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm hoping here to commiserate with other people who are currently going through the grad school application process.

So: how is your application process going?

My own application process hit a sudden stand-still this week as I found that I _could not_ write one of the application essays. The prompt is so horrendous that I just stare at it and moan over the fact that I have nothing to say in response. I've gotten advice from several people, but it's not helping at all. I have no doubt that I can do grad school, if only this application process doesn't put an end to me first.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I was planning to apply this semester, but just couldn't deal with it. Maybe next year. I think I'll just work after I graduate.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

In a burst of inspiration/desperation, I wrote the essay that had been blocking me for the past week. When it came down to the choice of writing this thing or taking the next year off, it became a no-brainer for me. I'm pretty happy with what I wrote.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## ladybug3 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am also applying to graduate studies. I thought I would have to wait a year, as I don't graduate with my BA until August, but after much searching, I found that I can apply for September just the same. Now I am totally bogged down by applications, on top of completing my thesis and fourth year courses. But oh well; hopefully it'll be worth it next September


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I already applied but over a month late and because of this I have not heard from many places, who I think have already scheduled all their available interview spots. Oh well, luckily I managed to secure about 18-20 interviews (14 main + 6) in 13 different cities. First one is next week. Number wise, it is enough to get in somewhere. The quality of the programs is not that great however (5 good, 5 average, 4 below average). My career goals (academics) require the program be above average and since competition is stiffer at these places, I doubt I am going to get in.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

What are y'all applying towards?

Any mba people?


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Woot, I'm applying to pharmacy school.

Alte, I don't know how you're going to deal with >18 interviews! The thought of that would turn my stomach upside down.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Thankfully I'm done with my applications, finally. I applied a lot later than I should have, I could have honestly sent my primary med school app out in June, right away, had I not completely underestimated how long it would take to finish my personal statement. Then I decided to, after a very hard summer, take it easy in August, even though I had pretty much all of my secondary apps. I ended up sending out most of the secondaries in September, three in October... I had some of the same problems with getting essays done. There are people that are good at bullcrapping, but I'm not, every essay I wrote was sincere, so when I had to complete an essay that asked "why do you want to go to this school," and the school offered next to no reason as to why I should apply on their website, I got horribly stuck.

So far I've only gotten one interview, and I already interviewed last Tuesday. I'm sure I'll get more, the waiting is killing me though.


----------



## ladybug3 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am applying for my Masters of Social Work.. by the sounds of it, grad school is different in Canada than in the states. My applications aren't due until December...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> Woot, I'm applying to pharmacy school.
> 
> Alte, I don't know how you're going to deal with >18 interviews! The thought of that would turn my stomach upside down.


Yeah, it is quite nerve wracking. I am hopeful though I will get more comfortable with practice. I have tried to schedule weaker programs early and my top choice programs later in the interview season.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

How many grad schools do most of you guys apply too? Im starting to be late in the process, I am graduating next semester and have not taken the gre yet or gotten lors. I don't want to bother a professor by making him send out 15 lors or something. My gpa is not good, its a 3.0 and I have 0 research or anything else, do any of you guys know what my chances at a tier 2 school would be for a hard science? do I have any chance?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Professors are used to being asked to write LORs. You won't be bothering them, I find email the safest way to request a LOR. Sometimes it helps to stick a photo of yourself in the email if it has been awhile since you took their class. Best of luck!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Beryl said:


> How many grad schools do most of you guys apply too? Im starting to be late in the process, I am graduating next semester and have not taken the gre yet or gotten lors. I don't want to bother a professor by making him send out 15 lors or something. My gpa is not good, its a 3.0 and I have 0 research or anything else, do any of you guys know what my chances at a tier 2 school would be for a hard science? do I have any chance?


I'm probably going to end up applying to 5 programs.

As for LORs, just make sure you've double-checked everything to make sure it's ready to go. Stamped addressed envelopes, miscellaneous forms inserted in said envelopes, etc. Also: ask early, since professors tend to get more and more swamped as the term goes on.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

hm I was just considering applying to a graduate program, but then I looked at all I would have to do just to apply and the the actually PhD program and was intimidated. I'm still somewhat considering it, but the application due date is Jan 15. I haven't taken the GRE either and that's feeling like a major road block, I don't even know where I would take it, let alone studying for it.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Introvert, the GRE is cake. Please don't let it dissuade you from applying this year.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a lot of pressure to go to grad school but the GRE for an MBA in English sounds terrible, I haven't even read half of the reading list for the test. And that's just the beginning of it. Ughgggghhghghghghhgghh T-T


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Three supplemental applications out of a tentative five have been sent now.

I'm having a hard time deciding whether I've planned on applying to enough schools. My stats are really competitive, but I can't help feeling that it would be _disastrous_ if I was forced to take a year off.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> I have a lot of pressure to go to grad school but the GRE for an MBA in English sounds terrible, I haven't even read half of the reading list for the test. And that's just the beginning of it. Ughgggghhghghghghhgghh T-T


The test needed to get into business school is the GMAT, not GRE, right?


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Mine is going crap because I haven't even started yet. I don't even think that I am together enough to be in a grad program, though I really really need to get my master's degree.

I am an older student (34) so I have some different challenges. I am having a hard time starting the personal statement, since I have not done impressive things since graduating with bachelor's ... outside of taking care of my family and myself. Which I personally find impressive but the academics don't seem to value elder care, self-occupational therapy and home economics.

I don't feel that passionately about anything right now, and feel sick thinking that I have to feel passionate about something. Though I have a thesis that will help get me into more esoteric Anthropology/Human Geography programs, but I think I just want to be a psychological diagnostician, do psychometry, bio and neuro feedback stuff, LD assessment and forensic interviewing. I have theoretical interests, but not that much. 

I'm seriously lacking in enthusiasm. Also, I don't feel like moving again!! And most of the distance programs are in Swedish. Which I have nowhere near mastered. I can barely keep up a conversation at this point.

Applications open Dec. 1st here for Fall 2011. I applied to a couple of places earlier this year for this Fall and didn't get in... but I understand why.

My biggest hurdle will be contacting admissions counselors. Since here in Sweden one applies through a single online national system, it can feel very impersonal. I have not had the money to get to the university cities to talk to people face to face... I really need to do that, though. I just want to ask them to look at my application and tell me what I can do to increase my chances of getting in. 

Also, I have ADHD and am waiting for help with that, because I seriously can't focus.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been wanting to go back to school for my master's since graduating several years ago, but my social anxiety is so overwhelming at times that the idea remains simply a distant pipedream. My main concern would have to do with the fact that the experience would involve smaller groups, debates, regular consultations with a professor, and ultimately a thesis defense (i would rather eat rotten worms than go through with this).

I know that graduate programs vary from school and to school as well as location, but does anyone else worry about some the situations i described?


----------

